# WOW WHAT A DEAD SITE



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

ANY BODY OUT THERE?


----------



## mike_pops (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: WOW WHAT A DEAD SITE (devesvws)*

hello....? *echo*
lmao 
ya man its pretty slow on the audi side of this site, try motorgeek for your questions


----------



## TBeck2000 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: WOW WHAT A DEAD SITE (mike_pops)*

I think most of us are active at AudiWorld: http://forums.audiworld.com/v8/
I just stop by here once in a while to see if there is anything interesting...


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

i'm most active on dtwaudi.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*

This site is a bit newer (only about two years old), but we're trying by doing plenty of updates. As far as I can tell, we do more news, features, etc. for Audi owners than anyone else online. 
We're making our niche. We have some pretty active A4/S4 forums, the 4K forum, and our A3 forum is the largest one out there for English-speaking A3 owners. It doesn't happen over night though and I'm pleased with how far we've come in just two years.
This particular forum is a bit slow. I also just acquired a 200 turbo quattro that we'll be doing some features on while I have it. We'd welcome any help from you guys in helping this particular forum grow. It hasn't gained much momentum yet, but not for lack of trying. If any of you guys are interested in being moderators or helping get this going, we'd certainly appreciate the help.
Thanks for posting in here.


----------

